# Blue badge clampdown



## bigfoot

At long last something looks like being done to prevent fraudulent use.
If you are a legitimate user you will find this may change attitudes.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12435529


----------



## Penquin

From that article there is the *potential *for more action, but it is up to individual councils whether they will or won't........

The pressure for closer observance by councils will only come if the the councils think they will derive a financial benefit from it; i.e. if they pay to have the fraud investigated they will want to recoup the costs and boost their beleagured funds by receiving the fines that may accrue. If those fines go straight to HMG then councils will have no incentive to investigate as it will cost more money... 

An education programme is definitely needed BUT without enforcement it will achieve little. How often do we see people using mobile phones while driving? We all know the laws are there AND ARE ENFORCED but the chances are so slight that many people foolishly ignore the law and use the phones. 8O

I hope that councils WILL follow it through since they now totally control parking infringements - the police are only involved if an obstruction is caused as far as I know. 

It will be interesting to see the response from the councils, if any... :?

Dave


----------



## Jezport

bigfoot said:


> At long last something looks like being done to prevent fraudulent use.
> If you are a legitimate user you will find this may change attitudes.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12435529


The system is there to ensure that the correct person is using a blue badge, its wardens who cant be bothered enforcing the law.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Parking enforcement seems to be moving away from use of "human" Attendants* towards CCTV and issuing penalty notices from remote offices. How will they tell if a blue badge holder entitlement is genuine?

Parking enforcement has been shifted from Police to Local Authorities. They don't have the manpower it seems, and I am hearing the "lack of resource" excuse all the time.

If we don't enforce the laws we already have (3000+ new criminal offences created under Labour 1997-2010) what is the point of making more laws?????? Are you listening, Dave and Ken?

SD

[*I know, I know ...]


----------



## bigfoot

The problems with the attendents is their lack of training/understanding of the regulations germain to the blue badge. they have been known to issue tickets to people whose badge is placed the wrong way round on the dashboard,even though the badge is clearly visible with the holders details.
The use of CCTV is becoming a problem even mobile units issue tickets because they can't see the badge.
When a ticket is issued in error the onus is on the recipient to appeal even if the warden is clearely in doubt as whether to issue the PCN.


----------



## Sonesta

I agree the Blue Badge scheme is definitely open to misuse and I believe I observed a prime example of this only a few days ago.  

Where I live, there is a large council owned chargeable car park that is located outside our local indoor shopping centre and post office. There are approx 6 disabled bays that are FREE to park on for up to 2 hours, providing you display your Blue Badge. As you can appreciate, being only 6 bays they are usually always full but the other day, we arrived to find 2 vacant. Being a Blue Badge holder we pulled into one of the bays and almost immediately another car was pulling into the other available bay. I glanced across whilst my husband was getting my mobilty scooter out of the boot and noticed that the only occupant of the car that had pulled into the adjacent disabled bay was a young woman driver approx 25 - 30 years of age. I saw her place a blue badge in the window, watched her easily climb out of the car and watched as she proceeded to open up her boot and lift out a huge box which she carried with ease into the shopping centre. She looked as fit as a fiddle to me and although I cannot say for certain without inspecting her badge and checking the photograph on the reverse, my guess was that it didn't belong to her at all! I suspect that badge must belong to someone else as she certainly did not look to have any mobility problems whatsoever from what I observed and if she had, then she was coping very well indeed.

Recently, we attended an annual trade show at the NEC in Birmingham and this is a show we have been attending for many years now and this year, I noticed for the first time, that those attendees who were heading to the disabled car parking areas, were having their badges checked by the kiosk attendants and they were checking that the person whose photograph was on the badge was amongst the passengers in the vehicle. Good idea I thought and I think more inspections should be carried out by traffic wardens and the like but what would happen if the driver of the vehicle was parking up on his own in order to collect the Badge Holder from say the hairdressers, the shopping centre or some other appointment? 

Sue


----------



## IanA

My mother in law is a legitimate Blue Badge holder but I do feel a bit of a fraud when I park using it, having dropped her off outside a shop or restaurant. I know I could probably park right outside, but in some places this affects traffic flow. I haven't been challenged so far, and normally wheel her back to the car so the use is within the rules. Anybody else in a similar position?


----------



## JohnGun

Alleluja, about time those that DO NOT legitimately NEED these, are punished, far too many times i see people who SEEM that they have little or NO disability, and before the holier than thou brigade start shouting at me, yes , there are plenty of folk who really need these, its the folk who dont need them that i cannot stand!!

its seems even if you have something as trivial as an IN-Growing toe-nail, then you are entitled to a blue badge.

Its about time the blue badge system was properly enforced so that only those who had a genuine need got them.

they should not be given to lard arses and the likes who DO Not need them.


----------



## Bracken606

I have just applied for a blue badge myself today, awaiting the form to arrive. Unfortunately in Oct 2009 i was in a very bad car crash where i was airlifted into John Radcliffe Hospital and spent 3 months there with a further 3 months in my local hospital and came out in a wheelchair for a further 6 months.

I am now on (permanently) two walking sticks with 2 metal bars supporting the bones in my right arm, 1 bar holding my femur together, an artificial right knee and 2 metal plates in my left foot.

As a result of this i have at the age of 44 permanent arthritis in my left foot.

THe problem is i don't know these days if that is enough to warrant the badge, but my doctor, phisio and trauma clinic have records if the want them.


Simon.


----------



## Invicta

As a representative of the local group of Mobilise, a few years ago I attended a meeting of the Kent Parking Managers' Forum.

Blue Badges were an item on the agenda hence the invitation for me to attend. This meeting took place soon after a photographs of the BB holder was added to the badge.

I suggested that the abuse of Blue Badges could be tackled by requests by the parking attendants to see the photographs of the people using the BB. The answer came back that they were too frightened to do so because of all the abuse that caused.

Another situation I find unsatisfactory is the use of Motability cars by people who are not carrying the person to whom the car has been issued or providing some assistance ie shopping, collecting prescriptions etc for them.

I have recently been in contact with Motability on this matter as I know of a daughter who is using her father's Motability car that is exempt from road tax to get her to work. The response was that a person on whom the disabled person relies for financial support is entitled to use the car to get to and from their own place of work.

When one then looks at the following on the Direct Gov web site: 

*Using the vehicle
To claim exemption from paying vehicle tax, the vehicle must be registered in your name or registered in the name of someone you nominate to drive for you (a nominee).

The vehicle must only be used for your purposes, for example shopping or getting prescriptions.

If it is being used by the nominee or someone else for their own personal needs, then the exemption will be lost. If you no longer qualify for vehicle tax exemption, you will need to tax your car in the appropriate tax class and pay the correct rate of vehicle tax.*

I feel that the response from Motability is a very unsatisfactory one. Just imagine this daughter having an accident in the Motability car while on her way to or from work, I wonder how the police would deal with the question of was she entitled to be driving a tax exempted car in that situation?


----------



## Sonesta

JohnGun said:


> Alleluja, about time those that DO NOT legitimately NEED these, are punished, far too many times i see people who SEEM that they have little or NO disability, and before the holier than thou brigade start shouting at me, yes , there are plenty of folk who really need these, its the folk who dont need them that i cannot stand!!
> 
> its seems even if you have something as trivial as an IN-Growing toe-nail, then you are entitled to a blue badge.
> 
> Its about time the blue badge system was properly enforced so that only those who had a genuine need got them.
> 
> they should not be given to lard arses and the likes who DO Not need them.


You do have to have a recognised and listed medical condition that can be vouched for by your GP or Specialist and when you fill in the relevant form, you certainly have to state your doctors name and your patient hospital number for verification purposes etc.

Not being an expert on the Blue Badge medical entitlement rules I cannot comment on the In-Growing Toe Nail reference that you mention in your post but I presume you must be more informed than most of us are and if this is indeed correct, then of course being given a Blue Badge for something that appears so trivial, does make a complete mockery out of the whole Blue Badge Scheme! 

However, I am not so worried so much about people being administered with Blue Badges who do NOT really need them, as I feel fairly confident that the vast majority of Blue Badge Holders are genuine applicants and although there are always those in society who abuse any system, I believe by and large, that most Blue Badge holders are bona fide!

No - my major concerns are more geared towards family members and friends who deliberately take advantage of relatives on the scheme and who think nothing of using their relative's or their friend's Blue Badge for their own use and who selfishly take up disabled bays and parking spaces without a single thought or care for those who really do need them! 

Sue


----------



## Ken38

From my office window I used to watch a couple park every day in the disabled bays at Basildon Station. Their blue badge proud as they, literally ran across the cobbles for their train.

In the end I got fed up and reported it. I was told that 1) they may have a disability that is not obvious and 2) without the details on the other side of the badge, they could take no action.

Perhaps times are changing but .....

Why are so many so selfish?


----------



## Ken38

JohnGun said:


> its seems even if you have something as trivial as an IN-Growing toe-nail, then you are entitled to a blue badge.


You cannot have had an ingrowing toe nail! They are really painful and you can't even wear a shoe sometimes, let alone walk!

But I get your point! 8O


----------



## JohnGun

Bracken606 said:


> I have just applied for a blue badge myself
> THe problem is i don't know these days if that is enough to warrant the badge, but my doctor, phisio and trauma clinic have records if the want them.
> 
> Simon.


Simon,if that doesnt warrant a blue badge, then the whole system if really messed up


----------



## Bracken606

Well lets hope so, because otherwise the only part of the peterborough show you will see me at is the car park as i cant walk far without stopping to rest my feet.


Simon.


----------



## Sonesta

Ken38 said:


> From my office window I used to watch a couple park every day in the disabled bays at Basildon Station. Their blue badge proud as they, literally ran across the cobbles for their train.
> 
> In the end I got fed up and reported it. I was told that 1) they may have a disability that is not obvious and 2) without the details on the other side of the badge, they could take no action.
> 
> Perhaps times are changing but .....
> 
> Why are so many so selfish?


As far as I am aware the Blue Badge is only administered to those people who suffer from a recognised medical mobility problem which prevents that person from being able to walk at all or which prevents them from walking more than a certain distance before they start to experience severe pain or breathlessness etc.

Sue


----------



## tonyt

If you see someone clearly abusing the use of the badge then why not take a few pics and send to the appropriate authority. 

Much better than voicing your feelings here.

Most of us have cameras in our pockets.

Or, as a tax paying citizen, if you're very sure of the continued abuse - some nice sticky paper, suitably notated, in the middle of the windscreen.

Don't just sit back in your chairs and complain - do something about it.


----------



## Bracken606

Hi Sue,

When i checked with my local borough council this morning they indicated that Arthrytis is a recognised medical condition that they take into account when assessing a mobility problem.

Usually i can walk from a supermarket car park to the front door and have to stop for a while.

I am on painkillers six times a day and still cannot do 2 aisles of a store. I refuse to go in a wheelchair or mobility cart but do see the advantage of the badge as being able to park nearer to the store entrance.

Just to give you an idea, my foot has a titaniam cage which is linked to all the crushed bones in the foot. Attaching them are 6 titanium screws, of which 2 protrude up to skin level. I would hope that would be debilitating enough for them 

Simon.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Simon, 

Oh dear you certainly have gone through the wars and I am so sorry to learn of your horrendous car accident. 

I am almost 100% sure you will qualify for a Blue Badge though and if they turn you down, then you MUST lodge an appeal immediately. I can't see the authorities refusing you though and I'm sure with your GP's and your Specialist's support, you will be receiving a reply soon stating your application has been successful.

Good luck and I am keeping my fingers and my toes crossed for you. 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

tonyt said:


> If you see someone clearly abusing the use of the badge then why not take a few pics and send to the appropriate authority.
> 
> Much better than voicing your feelings here.
> 
> Most of us have cameras in our pockets.
> 
> Or, as a tax paying citizen, if you're very sure of the continued abuse - some nice sticky paper, suitably notated, in the middle of the windscreen.
> 
> Don't just sit back in your chairs and complain - do something about it.


To be fair, I think before you could report someone you suspected of abusing their badge, you would need to get their personal details off the badge in order to inform the authorities of the actual badge holders identity etc. These details are only on the reverse side of the badge where the holders photograph is attached, so I doubt there is much the authorities could do unless you had more information to produce to them I'm afraid. If you took a photograph and sent that in, who would they marry it up to? Might work if it were a person you knew but a complete stranger parking their car in a disabled bay would be near on impossible to report!

Sue


----------



## Invicta

Following on from Sue's comments above, it seems these days that everyone gets turned down for everything on the first application.

A person known to me has advanced cancer of the oesophagus. He was turned down for Attendance Allowance (he is over 65) despite the fact that his is recognised as a very terminal condition. He has not appealed though if he did I am sure AA would be awarded to him under the 'Special Rules'.


----------



## Bracken606

Yes i am afraid that seems to be the case these days, turn them down and see if they get up and fight on. :evil: 

I am hoping to get photocopies of the xrays that the hospital gave me after i asked for them. If so i will send those in as well. They made me sick (Vomit) when i first saw them, hopefully they will have the desired effect :twisted:


----------



## tonyt

Sonesta said:


> To be fair, I think before you could report someone you suspected of abusing their badge, you would need to get their personal details off the badge in order to inform the authorities of the actual badge holders identity etc. These details are only on the reverse side of the badge where the holders photograph is attached, so I doubt there is much the authorities could do unless you had more information to produce to them I'm afraid. If you took a photograph and sent that in, who would they marry it up to? Might work if it were a person you knew but a complete stranger parking their car in a disabled bay would be near on impossible to report!
> 
> Sue


Then, if you're pretty sure, challenge them. Why are Brits so backward in coming forward. I see abuse of these badges no better than benefit fraud and I'd certainly report that if I had a serious suspicion .


----------



## Sonesta

tonyt said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I think before you could report someone you suspected of abusing their badge, you would need to get their personal details off the badge in order to inform the authorities of the actual badge holders identity etc. These details are only on the reverse side of the badge where the holders photograph is attached, so I doubt there is much the authorities could do unless you had more information to produce to them I'm afraid. If you took a photograph and sent that in, who would they marry it up to? Might work if it were a person you knew but a complete stranger parking their car in a disabled bay would be near on impossible to report!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Then, if you're pretty sure, challenge them. Why are Brits so backward in coming forward. I see abuse of these badges no better than benefit fraud and I'd certainly report that if I had a serious suspicion .
Click to expand...

Sorry Tony and no offence intended by my reply - but there is no way I personally would ever challenge any stranger in the street! Even if I suspected they were abusing their badge, I could never be 100% sure could I and I'm afraid I would not feel at all comfortable about blatantly accusing someone of underhand behaviour without concrete proof they were! Apart from that, you just never know how someone may react and rightly or wrongly, my personal safety and those of my fellow passengers is my main priority and I'm certainly no heroine I'm afraid!

I cannot think of an easy solution that we Joe Public can provide to resolve this matter effectively, so maybe the authorities need to re-think how they can better prevent fraudulent use of the Blue Badge scheme!

Sue


----------



## CliffyP

What would be wrong with Motability Cars all being the same make and a colour unique to them. All with the capability for wheelchair / scooter access. To kept for as long as required, and replaced when unfit for pupose. 

Also should there not be a difference between a disability and being disabled. :? 

And I can never understand why free parking and road tolls, surely everyone should pay the same :roll:


----------



## karlb

CliffyP said:


> What would be wrong with Motability Cars all being the same make and a colour unique to them. All with the capability for wheelchair / scooter access. To kept for as long as required, and replaced when unfit for pupose.
> 
> Also should there not be a difference between a disability and being disabled. :?
> 
> And I can never understand why free parking and road tolls, surely everyone should pay the same :roll:


and why free road tax???? :roll:


----------



## GEMMY

Here we go with the ranting and the raving. :roll: 

Why should the disabled be entitled to anything. :roll: YAWN

tony


----------



## CliffyP

GEMMY said:


> Here we go with the ranting and the raving. :roll:
> 
> Why should the disabled be entitled to anything. :roll: YAWN
> 
> tony


Perhaps youd like to explain why, no road tax, no parking or toll fee's, helps someone who is disabled. And what bearing it has on ability to pay. A millionare who is disabled does not pay road tax, parking in most places. An old lady on state pension does :? . Its about time the system had a shake up.

I am 100% behind supporting anyone in need, disabled or not.


----------



## peedee

CliffyP said:


> What would be wrong with Motability Cars all being the same make and a colour unique to them. All with the capability for wheelchair / scooter access. To kept for as long as required, and replaced when unfit for pupose.
> 
> Also should there not be a difference between a disability and being disabled. :?
> 
> And I can never understand why free parking and road tolls, surely everyone should pay the same :roll:


Its a bit like pension credits, there wouldn't be any need for them if a decent pension was paid. Same applies to disability "perks" and by the way not all disabilities are entitled to them.

peedee

ps you forgot VAT free vehicles!


----------



## karlb

GEMMY said:


> Here we go with the ranting and the raving. :roll:
> 
> Why should the disabled be entitled to anything. :roll: YAWN
> 
> tony


where is the ranting and raving?
valid points are being made about the blue badge, you might not like the points, but they are valid.


----------



## jimmyd0g

GEMMY said:


> Here we go with the ranting and the raving. :roll:
> 
> Why should the disabled be entitled to anything. :roll: YAWN
> 
> tony


If being disabled is such a ball (parking privileges; benefits; etc) perhaps you would like to try living with a disability. Might not be such a picnic then.

PS

I stress that this _is not_ wishing you, personally, ill-health & that your comment, above, is one that is repeated by many people both on this forum & amongst the public at large.


----------



## CliffyP

peedee said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would be wrong with Motability Cars all being the same make and a colour unique to them. All with the capability for wheelchair / scooter access. To kept for as long as required, and replaced when unfit for pupose.
> 
> Also should there not be a difference between a disability and being disabled. :?
> 
> And I can never understand why free parking and road tolls, surely everyone should pay the same :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a bit like pension credits, there wouldn't be any need for them if a decent pension was paid. Same applies to disability "perks" and by the way not all disabilities are entitled to them.
> 
> peedee
> 
> ps you forgot VAT free vehicles!
Click to expand...

Interesting to note that you think free parking, tolls, rfl are perks. Just about sums it up. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

Jimmy I suggest you re-read my post. Applying my subleties 8)

Karl you are obviously short on memory, You've tried it before:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-77884-disabled.html+parking

tony


----------



## karlb

@jimmydog

im sure gemmy can explain himself, but i think you have read his post in the wrong context.


regards karlb


----------



## karlb

GEMMY said:


> Jimmy I suggest you re-read my post. Applying my subleties 8)
> 
> Karl you are obviously short on memory, You've tried it before:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-77884-disabled.html+parking
> 
> tony


consistant or what!! :lol:


----------



## peedee

CliffyP said:


> Interesting to note that you think free parking, tolls, rfl are perks. Just about sums it up. :wink:


You forgot the inverted commas.

peedee


----------



## jimmyd0g

GEMMY said:


> Jimmy I suggest you re-read my post. Applying my subleties 8)
> 
> Karl you are obviously short on memory, You've tried it before:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-77884-disabled.html+parking
> 
> tony


Sorry Tony, it looks like I have misread what your post was saying. We all make mistakes from time to time (as my wife is forever telling me ).


----------



## GEMMY

Apology will only be accepted if you prostrate yourself and allow me to run you over with my m/home. :lol: 

tony


----------



## jimmyd0g

GEMMY said:


> Apology will only be accepted if you prostrate yourself and allow me to run you over with my m/home. :lol:
> 
> tony


Phew! I read the first bit & thought the last few words would be '...naked body!'. But, as it's only your motorhome, just name the time & place. :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

jimmyd0g said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go with the ranting and the raving. :roll:
> 
> Why should the disabled be entitled to anything. :roll: YAWN
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> If being disabled is such a ball (parking privileges; benefits; etc) perhaps you would like to try living with a disability. Might not be such a picnic then.
> 
> PS
> 
> I stress that this _is not_ wishing you, personally, ill-health & that your comment, above, is one that is repeated by many people both on this forum & amongst the public at large.
Click to expand...

Who said anyone thought is was a ball to be disabled :? 
Are you saying that anyone with a disability is entitled to services the rest of the population has to pay for irrespective of ability to pay :?

It is the duty of the tax payer (for it is them that pays, not the goverment of the day) to assist anyone who is in genuine need, it is not to pay for someone who can afford it themselves, nor to provide lifestyles or perks. Blue Badge Parking is a privilage that should be reserved for those that need it, not those that want it.

I will take the bait :roll: on the VAT issue, whilst I dont agree with it, Should it not be case then that if it is allowed, then when people sell vehicles on that were bought VAT free, should the VAT not be paid back to HMR&C on the residual value of the vehicle when the vehicle is later sold (as on commercial vehicles), or is that just another perk :wink:


----------



## CliffyP

peedee said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that you think free parking, tolls, rfl are perks. Just about sums it up. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the inverted commas.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Sorry, I should have used them  , after all they are free :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

*Blue badge*

Its a bloody shame that the genuine disabled will have to jump thro another hoop to get a badge, it seems that the family doctor/golf partner has been taken out of the loop to prevent some of the less than needy getting them.


----------



## Bracken606

Personally i dont think the blue badge should bring any priviliges apart from closer parking slots.

Simon.


----------



## barryd

This thread just confirms why I sometimes feel awkward when parking in a disabled bay with my blue badge. I am only 45 and dont look disabled. I have seen the looks and mutterings you get sometimes from people who think you are pulling a fast one.

It is not always apparent why someone has a badge. A person might have Angina for example and be perfectly ok when they get out of the car. I have a form of Arthritis that sometimes hardly effects me at all but is sometimes crippling. 

You may see me leap out of the van drop the scooter off and fly off into the sunshine but you may equally see me hobbling along with a stick in considerable pain. Its not nice to think that people are observing you thinking your a fraud and are considering taking your photograph, sticking abusive notes on your windscreen or actually confronting you.

To be honest if Im feeling ok I dont use the badge and can sometimes walk a mile or so. Alright not at a sprint but its vital for me for my job. I need to park in city centres and sometimes 100 yards is impossible, especially by the time I have finished the work.

By the way you only get free road tax if you have the higher mobility allowance. I.e Really badly disabled!


----------



## locovan

barryd said:


> This thread just confirms why I sometimes feel awkward when parking in a disabled bay with my blue badge. I am only 45 and dont look disabled. I have seen the looks and mutterings you get sometimes from people who think you are pulling a fast one.
> 
> It is not always apparent why someone has a badge. A person might have Angina for example and be perfectly ok when they get out of the car. I have a form of Arthritis that sometimes hardly effects me at all but is sometimes crippling.
> 
> You may see me leap out of the van drop the scooter off and fly off into the sunshine but you may equally see me hobbling along with a stick in considerable pain. Its not nice to think that people are observing you thinking your a fraud and are considering taking your photograph, sticking abusive notes on your windscreen or actually confronting you.
> 
> To be honest if Im feeling ok I dont use the badge and can sometimes walk a mile or so. Alright not at a sprint but its vital for me for my job. I need to park in city centres and sometimes 100 yards is impossible, especially by the time I have finished the work.
> 
> By the way you only get free road tax if you have the higher mobility allowance. I.e Really badly disabled!


Thats the problem hidden illness makes us look frauds and like you Barry i only use on days i need to but you would never think to look at me that i needed on. 

Id swap you for a healthy body and Lung if someone would like my blue badge :wink:


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> This thread just confirms why I sometimes feel awkward when parking in a disabled bay with my blue badge. I am only 45 and dont look disabled. I have seen the looks and mutterings you get sometimes from people who think you are pulling a fast one.
> 
> It is not always apparent why someone has a badge. A person might have Angina for example and be perfectly ok when they get out of the car. I have a form of Arthritis that sometimes hardly effects me at all but is sometimes crippling.
> 
> You may see me leap out of the van drop the scooter off and fly off into the sunshine but you may equally see me hobbling along with a stick in considerable pain. Its not nice to think that people are observing you thinking your a fraud and are considering taking your photograph, sticking abusive notes on your windscreen or actually confronting you.
> 
> To be honest if Im feeling ok I dont use the badge and can sometimes walk a mile or so. Alright not at a sprint but its vital for me for my job. I need to park in city centres and sometimes 100 yards is impossible, especially by the time I have finished the work.
> 
> By the way you only get free road tax if you have the higher mobility allowance. I.e Really badly disabled!


I'm in exactly the same position I have severe Osteo- Arthritis in my right knee and should get a half knee replacement in May-June (if we still have an NHS by then).

On occasion I can nip across a road quite smartly if the little bit of cartlidge that is still there stays in the right place - BUT - should it slip to one side and the bones start to rub against each other I couldn't even crawl back to the car. I just have to find somewhere to sit down and try and get the joint back into line again.

PS I applied online, it cost £2 and I attached a copy of the diagnosis note sent by the Consultant to my GP and received my badge in just over a week. If I get my op and it is successful and I reach the point that I consider I no longer need the badge, it will either be returned or not reapplied for when it expires.


----------



## JohnGun

barryd said:


> This thread just confirms why I sometimes feel awkward when parking in a disabled bay with my blue badge. I am only 45 and dont look disabled. I have seen the looks and mutterings you get sometimes from people who think you are pulling a fast one.
> 
> By the way you only get free road tax if you have the higher mobility allowance. I.e Really badly disabled!


not exactly true barryd, I know lots of people who have both the blue badge and free road tax and they are not disabled in any way, doctor friends and all that, that's just not fair on those that genuinely need them


----------



## barryd

JohnGun said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread just confirms why I sometimes feel awkward when parking in a disabled bay with my blue badge. I am only 45 and dont look disabled. I have seen the looks and mutterings you get sometimes from people who think you are pulling a fast one.
> 
> By the way you only get free road tax if you have the higher mobility allowance. I.e Really badly disabled!
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly true barryd, I know lots of people who have both the blue badge and free road tax and they are not disabled in any way, doctor friends and all that, that's just not fair on those that genuinely need them
Click to expand...

If thats true then they and the GP in question are both commiting a serious offence. Have you reported them?

Quote from Focus on Disability website

_The road tax exemption for disabled people is operated by the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA). It is entirely independent of the Blue Badge Scheme. In order to qualify for an exemption, you must:

receive the higher rate of the mobility component of the Disability Living Allowance; or 
receive War Pensioners' Mobility Supplement; and 
the vehicle is registered in the name of the disabled person or the nominee named on the relevant certificate of entitlement (DLA404 or WPA442) issued by the appropriate government agency; or 
you have an invalid carriage._

There is no way I could apply for this and I wouldnt expect to be able to either.


----------



## Sonesta

JohnGun said:


> not exactly true barryd, I know lots of people who have both the blue badge and free road tax and they are not disabled in any way, doctor friends and all that, that's just not fair on those that genuinely need them


John I agree with barryd and would suggest that if you have doctor friends and know of many others who you know for an absolute certainty, are fraudulently claiming benefits and using badges they genuinely are NOT entitled to, then in all honesty you should report them! To be honest, I am really shocked to hear your claims re your doctor pals and I must confess, it has left me gobsmacked! 8O I suppose you just don't expect people in such positions of trust and responsibility to behave so dishonestly? 

Please don't tar us all with the same brush though and I can hand on heart say, that many of us who have been allocated Blue Badges, would give our right arms to hand our Badges back and be 100% fit again!

Sue


----------



## MrsW

Feel free to have my blue badge ......................... and my disability! There are days when I can walk a bit but there are others when just getting from the house to the car is a challenge. It bugs me when people abuse the system, but not as much as it bugs me when people whinge about all those benefits I get (as if I wouldn't prefer to be able-bodied!). I still work 30 hours / week (although I am currently on sick leave for an attack of labarynthitis) and feel I earn my benefits.


----------



## Invicta

With the comments here about disabled people who can afford to purchase and run their own cars and pay for parking and toll crossings and yet receive benefits and blue badges, I would throw the following in the melting pot.

Perhaps the reason why or how they are disabled should be considered? Was their disability due to no fault of their own ie being born with cerebral palsy, or was it self inflicted as a result perhaps of a sports injury ie skiiing?

It is the same for receiving NHS treatment, should those for example who smoke, drink and over eat be entitled to receive it?

Likewise should the people who have made no provision for their old age be entitled to pension credits?


----------



## barryd

Invicta said:


> With the comments here about disabled people who can afford to purchase and run their own cars and pay for parking and toll crossings and yet receive benefits and blue badges, I would throw the following in the melting pot.
> 
> Perhaps the reason why or how they are disabled should be considered? Was their disability due to no fault of their own ie being born with cerebral palsy, or was it self inflicted as a result perhaps of a sports injury ie skiiing?
> 
> It is the same for receiving NHS treatment, should those for example who smoke, drink and over eat be entitled to receive it?
> 
> Likewise should the people who have made no provision for their old age be entitled to pension credits?


 8O Please tell me this post is a wind up.


----------



## Patty123

I thought the Blue Badge was for parking at convenient spaces near to shops, banks etc. to enable the applicant to have easier access. I have a Blue badge in my car for my 84 year mother who has acute asthma and other lung problems, I only ever use it when she is in the car, many a time I have to drop her at the door of the supermarket, put her in her wheelchair, and abandon her there while I go to the far end of the Car Park to park as all the disabled spaces are taken, at least 3/4 without Blue badges.


----------



## tonyt

Sonesta said:


> Sorry Tony and no offence intended by my reply - but there is no way I personally would ever challenge any stranger in the street! Even if I suspected they were abusing their badge, I could never be 100% sure could I and I'm afraid I would not feel at all comfortable about blatantly accusing someone of underhand behaviour without concrete proof they were! Apart from that, you just never know how someone may react and rightly or wrongly, my personal safety and those of my fellow passengers is my main priority and I'm certainly no heroine I'm afraid!
> 
> I cannot think of an easy solution that we Joe Public can provide to resolve this matter effectively, so maybe the authorities need to re-think how they can better prevent fraudulent use of the Blue Badge scheme!
> 
> Sue


Sue - that's just my point - why shouldn't we challenge something if we think it's an abuse. We (Brits) are so afraid of upsetting someone we'd rather keep our mouths shut and let scroungers, dodgers, abusers and the like, continue to get something for nothing at our expense.

Stand up and be counted.

Come on - the time is right - get those barricades up, get out on the streets - a good revolution is just what we need.


----------



## locovan

barryd said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the comments here about disabled people who can afford to purchase and run their own cars and pay for parking and toll crossings and yet receive benefits and blue badges, I would throw the following in the melting pot.
> 
> Perhaps the reason why or how they are disabled should be considered? Was their disability due to no fault of their own ie being born with cerebral palsy, or was it self inflicted as a result perhaps of a sports injury ie skiiing?
> 
> It is the same for receiving NHS treatment, should those for example who smoke, drink and over eat be entitled to receive it?
> 
> Likewise should the people who have made no provision for their old age be entitled to pension credits?
> 
> 
> 
> 8O Please tell me this post is a wind up.
Click to expand...

No its Peggy getting wound up because she is disabled and I know she wouldnt be able to get out and about the way she does (and helps so many) without being able to park right near her destination and on the crutches she needs if she hasnt got her Scooter with her. (have you seen her whizzing around on that-- she needs a speed limit but thats another Topic :lol: )
But surely we arent talking about those that are genuine but about the way it is abused by some.
I think it should be that the Pass is only used if the person that owns the blue badge is in the vehicle. Goodness knows how you can inforce that.


----------



## Jezport

To get a blue badge your GP has to send the council verification of the disability. For a GP to approve an application wrongly is fraud. A GP convicted of fraud would be struck off, so I can't imagine many risking their career to get someone a blue badge.


----------



## JohnGun

[sue

i wasnt referring to my friends by the way , i dont have doctor friends, we all know that people exagerate at times and this leaves the doctors/gp,s in a difficult position.

lets not get all high and mighty, we all know that there are lots and lots of people who have been issued with the badge and who not not genuinely need it

anyone who cannot see this needs to wake up

there are folk in society who if they thought something was going for free, then they would be first in the queue.

those who are unfortunate enough to have a disbaility are well entitled to whatever help there is,


----------



## Sonesta

tonyt said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Tony and no offence intended by my reply - but there is no way I personally would ever challenge any stranger in the street! Even if I suspected they were abusing their badge, I could never be 100% sure could I and I'm afraid I would not feel at all comfortable about blatantly accusing someone of underhand behaviour without concrete proof they were! Apart from that, you just never know how someone may react and rightly or wrongly, my personal safety and those of my fellow passengers is my main priority and I'm certainly no heroine I'm afraid!
> 
> I cannot think of an easy solution that we Joe Public can provide to resolve this matter effectively, so maybe the authorities need to re-think how they can better prevent fraudulent use of the Blue Badge scheme!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue - that's just my point - why shouldn't we challenge something if we think it's an abuse. We (Brits) are so afraid of upsetting someone we'd rather keep our mouths shut and let scroungers, dodgers, abusers and
> the like, continue to get something for nothing at our expense.
> 
> Stand up and be counted.
> 
> Come on - the time is right - get those barricades up, get out on the streets - a good revolution is just what we need.
Click to expand...

I'm not defending the fraudsters far from it - I am as peed off with them as the next person is and when I hear of people abusing the system I am disgusted by their selfishness! That said, I just don't see how you can go around accusing or reporting Blue Badge holders for misusing their Badges without being 100% sure of your facts????? I mean - when a car is parked in a disabled bay or on the street with a valid Badge on display how do you know which of the passengers it belongs to and what their particular medical problem is? They may appear mobile but they could have a medical condition that isn't obvious? I too have witnessed drivers and passengers parking up in disabled bays etc and have seriously suspected they may not be the
actual Blue Badge holder but in all fairness, I cannot possibly be sure that my suspicions are well founded can I? So to expect someone like me to go up and challenge a complete stranger who I know nothing about and accuse them of fraud is not really an ideal solution to the problem. It's down to the authorities to come up with a scheme that is not so easy to take advantage of by others and asking the public to police it, is not the best approach in my humble opinion.

However, if you suspect the man across the road is claiming disabled benefits and you observe him digging over his garden or carrying heavy items etc., then of course that is a different situation entirely and I can understand why some people may decide it is their duty to report their suspicions and there are even TV ads encouraging neighbours to do exactly that!

I personally have never reported anyone to anyone but thankfulky that's because I have never had the need to but if I felt an injustice was being carried out and I was sure of my facts, then obviously I would like to think I would do the right thing! Mind you, I've never even clicked the REPORT button on this forum either but I suspect there are many on here whose fingers are always ready and waiting to pounce?????!!!! :wink:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

JohnGun said:


> [sue
> 
> i wasnt referring to my friends by the way , i dont have doctor friends, we all know that people exagerate at times and this leaves the doctors/gp,s in a difficult position.
> 
> lets not get all high and mighty, we all know that there are lots and lots of people who have been issued with the badge and who not not genuinely need it
> 
> anyone who cannot see this needs to wake up
> 
> there are folk in society who if they thought something was going for free, then they would be first in the queue.
> 
> those who are unfortunate enough to have a disbaility are well entitled to whatever help there is,


Oh right - I obviously misunderstood your post John and I genuinely thought you were referring to some doctor friends of yours! 

I'm not being high and mighty honestly but I must confess I don't like to see people tarring everyone with the same brush and sadly as often is the case with topics such as this, many people jump on the bandwagon and hurl stereotypical opinions and views about. I don't like to witness that behaviour and being a Blue Badge holder myself (a genuine one) I suppose It is understandable that I may wish to add my own voice to this debate!

Yes - there are people around who expect a free ride through life, there always has been and unfortunately, there always will be and regrettably we cannot avoid this! Such people do make the ordinary, hard working man in the street very cross and I too find myself feeling quite resentful towards those folk who seem to think that the whole world owes them a living! We run our own retail business and have worked jolly hard for every penny we've earned and of course, like most hard working folk, we have and are still paying our own way through life! So yes - the 'freeloaders' in life annoy most of us when we suspect they are taking advantage of 'the system' but we cannot assume that every claimant or every Blue Badge applicant come from the same mould!

Sue


----------



## Invicta

locovan said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the comments here about disabled people who can afford to purchase and run their own cars and pay for parking and toll crossings and yet receive benefits and blue badges, I would throw the following in the melting pot.
> 
> Perhaps the reason why or how they are disabled should be considered? Was their disability due to no fault of their own ie being born with cerebral palsy, or was it self inflicted as a result perhaps of a sports injury ie skiiing?
> 
> It is the same for receiving NHS treatment, should those for example who smoke, drink and over eat be entitled to receive it?
> 
> Likewise should the people who have made no provision for their old age be entitled to pension credits?
> 
> 
> 
> 8O Please tell me this post is a wind up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its Peggy getting wound up because she is disabled and I know she wouldnt be able to get out and about the way she does (and helps so many) without being able to park right near her destination and on the crutches she needs if she hasnt got her Scooter with her. (have you seen her whizzing around on that-- she needs a speed limit but thats another Topic :lol: )
> But surely we arent talking about those that are genuine but about the way it is abused by some.
> I think it should be that the Pass is only used if the person that owns the blue badge is in the vehicle. Goodness knows how you can inforce that.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this Mavis! Yes I am getting a tad wound up, especially with people who do not look at both sides of the story, not just about Blue Badges I hasten to add. My 'maturity' and involvement with people over the years, both professionally, as a wife/widow/mother/ mother-in-law/ grandmother and as a voluntary worker since my medical retirement has taught me that. Nothing but nothing is always as clear as it would seem and some people posting on here need to remember this.

Returning to the matter of people with blue badges not always appearing to be disabled, my own husband suffered from heart and renal failure from which he died at the age of 70 (not old these days) yet outwardly he looked OK. He had great difficulty in climbing stairs towards the end of his life as he got so out of breathe that we had a stair lift installed. Yet despite this, his own GP was not aware of how far he could walk without difficulty. If his GP had bothered to get up out of his chair behind his desk to witness my husband puffing and panting to get into his consulting room, he would have seen for himself how much he needed a Blue Badge to access the disabled bay outside the health centre where he was based.

I have even had a wheelchair user himself trying to say that only people in wheelchairs need blue badges! In fact I would dare to suggest that anyone with wheels under them, be it a wheelchair or electric scooter, do not need to park right by the doors of supermarkets. It is the ambulatory disabled (like Mavis) and me when I am using my elbow cruthes to access the electric scooters many supermarkets provide these days who do!


----------



## Jezport

Another scenario is a person with an illness that means that if they walk a distance they suffer pain. So by having the use of a disabled badge they can mininise their walking and therfore suffer no pain. This sort of person will look entirely able bodied but would still require the use of a blue badge.


----------



## Ericbunny

As i said yesterday on the BBC,the law needs to be inforced.Too many people are using badges of family and friends,and do not understand that they can only use them if the blue badge holder is with them.I am a blue badge holder and every time i go to the supermarket,i see a lot of non badge holders using the spaces.Only once did i see a member of the store ask why someone had parked without a badge,and got nothing but foul language and abuse.No wonder the store can not be bothered.If you park in a disabled bay and you are not a blue badge you should be fined £60 and 3 points on your licence.This would only take a few month and people would get the message.This is the real issue and if we started with enforcement first,rather then saying that most blue badge holders do not need them,so we can get rid of them.


----------



## bigfoot

A group of people with disabilities near here had a 'Baywatch' campaign.
When they saw a vehicle parked in a disabled bay and not displaying a blue badge,the put a sticker on the vehicle which said;" You have my bay-would you like my disability?" A bit militant but effective.


----------



## tonyt

JohnGun said:


> not exactly true barryd, I know lots of people who have both the blue badge and free road tax and they are not disabled in any way, doctor friends and all that, that's just not fair on those that genuinely need them


So shop them - simples


----------



## CliffyP

Should Blue Badges not be for those who require access in and out of the vehicle ?, Scooters,Sticks,Wheelchairs etc ?
Ive just come back from Tesco, its as far from the back of the car park to the doors as it is from the tills to the back of the store :roll: 

In the village where I live around the corner from my home is a park, on nice days the double yellow lines are bumper to bumper with Blue Badges and the car park empty, whilst they go around the park :? 

Last year I listened to a man on the car park for Southport Flower Show berating the attendant about Blue Badge Parking near the show, its an all day job to walk around it, and he cant make 200yds to the entrance 8O (may have been the £8.00 parking though).

It needs a sort out, the whole system, and that will mean a lot losing Badges. 

By the way, no one has offered any good reason why parking, tolls etc should be free, and with the greatest of respect, the 'If you had what Ive got' argument is not a worthy response. No one would wish a disability on anyone, and anyone in their right mind has every sympathy with those so inflicted.


----------



## Jezport

CliffyP said:


> By the way, no one has offered any good reason why parking, tolls etc should be free, and with the greatest of respect, the 'If you had what Ive got' argument is not a worthy response. No one would wish a disability on anyone, and anyone in their right mind has every sympathy with those so inflicted.


Parking should be free because blue badge holders need to use their cars more than able bodied folk.


----------



## CliffyP

Jezport said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, no one has offered any good reason why parking, tolls etc should be free, and with the greatest of respect, the 'If you had what Ive got' argument is not a worthy response. No one would wish a disability on anyone, and anyone in their right mind has every sympathy with those so inflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> Parking should be free because blue badge holders need to use their cars more than able bodied folk.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, then what about the ones whe receive a weekly motability allowance ??
Old people use their cars more as well, and they have to pay, so should all pensioners get one :?


----------



## GEMMY

Pensioners should not have to pay for anything including tax.(note my age) 8) 

tony


----------



## Jezport

CliffyP said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, no one has offered any good reason why parking, tolls etc should be free, and with the greatest of respect, the 'If you had what Ive got' argument is not a worthy response. No one would wish a disability on anyone, and anyone in their right mind has every sympathy with those so inflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> Parking should be free because blue badge holders need to use their cars more than able bodied folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply, then what about the ones whe receive a weekly motability allowance ??
> Old people use their cars more as well, and they have to pay, so should all pensioners get one :?
Click to expand...

Thats an ageist comment. The blue badge is available to all ages if they have a qualifying disability.

I know many old people who are fitter than me and I know some who are disabled.

Motability allowances are a total different thing to blue badges, most people who qualify for blue badges do not qualify for motability allowances.


----------



## Stanner

Ericbunny said:


> .If you park in a disabled bay and you are not a blue badge you should be fined £60 and 3 points on your licence.This would only take a few month and people would get the message.


It hasn't worked with mobile phone users has it? Why should Blue Badge abusers be any different.?


----------



## Ericbunny

It hasn't worked with mobile phone users has it? Why should Blue Badge abusers be any different.?


Catching mobile phone users does not work well, mainly because there moving,and unless the police see someone doing it,there is not a lot we can do,but parking is not the same.You have to leave your car behind,so it is a lot easier to inforce.The law was changed last year in Scotland to a £60 fine,but the isssue is still no one makes the effort too inforce.The retailers are not bothered,because there is no money in it for them,They may gain the thanks from a blue badge holder,but may loose a customer,so retailers do not care.Well that is my view after complaining to Tesco's 4 times in 3 months,yet they did not even reply.


----------



## Stanner

So - it hasn't worked then?


----------



## camper69

In any case Tesco is private property and disabled spaces are as enforeable parking fines in the car park. 

Derek


----------



## CliffyP

Jezport said:


> To get a blue badge your GP has to send the council verification of the disability. For a GP to approve an application wrongly is fraud. A GP convicted of fraud would be struck off, so I can't imagine many risking their career to get someone a blue badge.


GP's dont issue blue badges, in fact the whole process has been taken away from them. Also when they did, they could only base thier recommendation on what they diagnose, where does fraud come into it :roll:

On your other comment, pensioners go the doctors, shopping, hospital appointments as much as any disabled person, also I have an 83 year old mother who is lucky because my sister, brother and I take her shopping. There are tens of thousands of old people who have to travel and shop with no help at all, and no car and no blue badge


----------



## metblue

*blue badge*

Hi,my wife and I are both badge holders (after a motorcycle accident) and my wife uses a wheelchair. Like some others here you see regular abuse by people obviously using someone else's badge.
We know of two young ladies who regularly park in disabled bays, the badges that they have are for their disabled sons who are dropped at school at 9 am then they are of shopping,Never pay any parking charges and when questioned about all you get is abusive language.
I have said for year that the holders I.D. photograph should be on the front so that all the relevant persons can see who is abusing the genuine badge holders parking ect


----------



## Patty123

I would be more than happy to pay to park in a disabled space with my mothers blue badge just so that she would be nearer to the shops. When I take her to the Chest Clinic at the Hospital we pay to park so why not in town. I certainly don't expect free parking, just a "free" parking space.


----------



## barryd

No doubt it will end up like Wild camping and people using dodgy adaptors off ebay to fill gas cylinders. The selfish few will spoil it for the rest of us. 

Why do some people just think of themselves and not others?

I do think we are becoming a more self centered nation.


----------



## Jezport

CliffyP said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get a blue badge your GP has to send the council verification of the disability. For a GP to approve an application wrongly is fraud. A GP convicted of fraud would be struck off, so I can't imagine many risking their career to get someone a blue badge.
> 
> 
> 
> GP's dont issue blue badges, in fact the whole process has been taken away from them. Also when they did, they could only base thier recommendation on what they diagnose, where does fraud come into it :roll:
> 
> On your other comment, pensioners go the doctors, shopping, hospital appointments as much as any disabled person, also I have an 83 year old mother who is lucky because my sister, brother and I take her shopping. There are tens of thousands of old people who have to travel and shop with no help at all, and no car and no blue badge
Click to expand...

Please read my post again. I do not say that GPs give the blue badge I say that the GP approves the application the council sends them. (This is a fact as my mother just went through the process)

Also I think you will find that there are many healthy pensioners who do not go to doctors and hospitals as many times as many disabled people go.

To state that pensioners go to the hospital and doctors as often as any disabled person (which you do quote) is absolute bull! When my father was having treatment for a brain tumour he had to visit the hospital every weekday for radio therapy for six weeks, he also had to go to his doctors more than twice a week, then there were all the other visits for scans and tests. Then of course he still wanted to stagger to shops and visit friends when he had the strength to put one foot in front of the other.

If your mother has mobility problems, like anyone else she can apply for a blue badge but please do not mis-quote me and pipe out a load of rubbish that would offend any disabled person. :roll:


----------



## raynipper

My mother when about 88 was having great difficulty walking across a car park. I suggested we apply for a 'Orange' badge at that time.

"I don't need one she always said". Of course not as I was the poor sap who dropped her off at the shop and went half a mile to park the car. 
Then when loaded with bags I went to retrieve the car for mum. She absolutely refused to ask her GP for a disabled badge.

Cest la vie and it kept me fit..

Ray.


----------



## Ericbunny

When i applied for my badge 2 years ago,there was no doctor involved at all.I had to show the DLA letter,and a week later i got the badge.It last for 3 years,and then you have to re-apply.I do agree that the picture should be at the front,so checks can be made easier,but the issue as i keep saying, is that no one wants to take the responsebility for inforcing the law.


----------



## Sonesta

Mmm - I guess there are some people who have a real issue with Blue Badge holders in general and who appear to become quite vexed about this whole subject? Personally, I think that no matter how much we debate this subject on here, certain members will still never be happy that the 'authorities' permit Blue Badge holders to park for FREE in some designated parking bays and car parks! They regularly ask "why should a financially able disabled person NOT pay to park whilst everyone else HAS to" and whilst I agree they have a point, it is my opinion, that this is the real reason behind their obvious resentment! Well all I can say to them is that it is the 'authorities' that make up the rules NOT the Blue Badge Holders themselves and if at this moment in time, a Blue Badge holder is NOT required to pay to park in certain car parks, then obviously they don't!  I am sure if the 'protestors' themselves came across a FREE parking spot somewhere, they wouldn't then insist on paying for it either? They would check the car park notice board and if it stated FREE parking then I presume they would happily park there without questioning why this car park doesn't charge? Therefore, my suggestion to those that protest is quite simple: It is the 'authorities' you should be targeting if you feel so strongly about this subject and then, if after lodging your complaints, the outcome is that the financially able Blue Badge holders then HAVE to pay to park from thereon in, then pay we must! 

Personally, I would never begrudge any GENUINE disabled person a FREE parking space regardless as to whether they can afford to pay or not but that's just me and clearly my view is NOT the view held by everyone else! Therefore, for those that DO begrudge them a FREE parking spot, I can only reiterate what I have already said and that is: You must lobby your local authorities in the hopes that you get the outcome you strive for! 

Sue


----------



## raynipper

Parking of any kind in UK is such a money making machine that it will be honed and expanded to such a degree that it will become the Goose and golden egg syndrome.
Milk the motorist again.

As parking in big cities becomes extortionate people take the train. Then the charges for parking at the station increase to the point driving becomes an option again. 

Hospitals are making being ill very expensive..??? A three hour wait to see a specialist who is running late can be another tenner down the pan. Where will it all end?

I'm not crowing here but my wife when she comes to UK always gets a ticket for £30 or £50 as she forgets to feed the machines.
We only pay in the big city centres about €0.20 an hour and lunch time is free.
I have just paid $2 or £1.30 for an hour in Phoenix airport. This is the principal international airport for the state!! It's very reasonable unlike Heathrow or Gatwicks £5.00 or more an hour. 

We in the UK are being conditioned to paying through the nose for anything to do with motoring without complaining.

Ray.


----------



## locovan

The talk of parking fees brings me to ask why we dont make use of Park and Ride more, as if I have a hospital visit I even park in my P&R and they now run a hospital bus from the P&Ride Aires in Canterbury.
seems to me our Canterbury Council is very forward thinking.


----------



## Sonesta

That sounds a great idea Mavis and it's a pity more councils don't offer such schemes. 

Sadly, our small town doesn't offer any such park & ride car parking and during the summer months; being a very busy seaside town; parking anywhere is a complete nightmare and we locals really do suffer! We, as you know, own a gift shop in our town, we pay exorbitant business rates, employ staff and yet we still have nowhere for us or our staff to park! We pay over £650 for 2 seasonal car park permits! However, we don't have a designated and guaranteed parking bay for this, it is just on a first come first served basis! So If no bays are available in this particular car park, we then have to drive around and around our town until we find another car park or parking space and we then have to pay out again to park there for the day! It's a real pain and even though I am a blue badge holder I still have problems finding someplace to park and my car park permit costs exactly the same as it does for everyone!

So - I am sure the residents of Skegness would love a park and ride service, as it would solve a really huge problem for us all.

Sue


----------



## Jezport

Leeds city council give a bus pass with the blue badge so that those who can get on the bus have anuther option. I think all the bussstops and busses are adapted to take wheelchairs etc.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Jezport said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parking should be free because blue badge holders need to use their cars more than able bodied folk.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Jezport
> 
> & they can take longer to walk from their car to the place they need to go & be in severe pain while doing so..
> 
> Motorhomer
Click to expand...


----------



## Invicta

locovan said:


> The talk of parking fees brings me to ask why we dont make use of Park and Ride more, as if I have a hospital visit I even park in my P&R and they now run a hospital bus from the P&Ride Aires in Canterbury.
> seems to me our Canterbury Council is very forward thinking.


Just to remind people that there is no free parking for anyone at the Canterbury Park & Ride sites even with a BB so it costs £2.50 to park there. Saying this at least being taken from the P & R to the Kent & Canterbury hospital by the special bus used for this purpose means that one doesn't have to worry whether or not there is a disabled parking bay available on arrival at the hospital if using one's car.

If only all councils were as forward thinking as ours is Mavis as far as the parking of cars AND motorhomes are concerned!


----------



## CliffyP

Jezport said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get a blue badge your GP has to send the council verification of the disability. For a GP to approve an application wrongly is fraud. A GP convicted of fraud would be struck off, so I can't imagine many risking their career to get someone a blue badge.
> 
> 
> 
> GP's dont issue blue badges, in fact the whole process has been taken away from them. Also when they did, they could only base thier recommendation on what they diagnose, where does fraud come into it :roll:
> 
> On your other comment, pensioners go the doctors, shopping, hospital appointments as much as any disabled person, also I have an 83 year old mother who is lucky because my sister, brother and I take her shopping. There are tens of thousands of old people who have to travel and shop with no help at all, and no car and no blue badge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read my post again. I do not say that GPs give the blue badge I say that the GP approves the application the council sends them. (This is a fact as my mother just went through the process)
> 
> Also I think you will find that there are many healthy pensioners who do not go to doctors and hospitals as many times as many disabled people go.
> 
> To state that pensioners go to the hospital and doctors as often as any disabled person (which you do quote) is absolute bull! When my father was having treatment for a brain tumour he had to visit the hospital every weekday for radio therapy for six weeks, he also had to go to his doctors more than twice a week, then there were all the other visits for scans and tests. Then of course he still wanted to stagger to shops and visit friends when he had the strength to put one foot in front of the other.
> 
> If your mother has mobility problems, like anyone else she can apply for a blue badge but please do not mis-quote me and pipe out a load of rubbish that would offend any disabled person. :roll:
Click to expand...

The GP does not 'Approve' anything, medical records may be used, the process has been taken away from the Doctors because of the pressures and miss use. Many old people dont have a car or access to a car so what good is a Blue Badge :roll: , they have to shop quite often daily using buses (you know them things like motorhomes but with more seats), many struggle to walk.
My wife was a Practice Manager for the PCT and has a good insight into this subject, and its you that talking absolute rubbish. Like the patients who come into surgery in a wheel chair, and then see them walking around town. Many old people visit the doctors regularly, many more are trapped in because they cant get 
out :roll: . When my father died in hosptal my mother because we were all working got two buses every day to go and see him for weeks. As do many many others. Out patients can be collected and taken for treatment, but many choose to make their own way because of the length of time it takes.


----------



## CliffyP

Sonesta said:


> Mmm - I guess there are some people who have a real issue with Blue Badge holders in general and who appear to become quite vexed about this whole subject? Personally, I think that no matter how much we debate this subject on here, certain members will still never be happy that the 'authorities' permit Blue Badge holders to park for FREE in some designated parking bays and car parks! They regularly ask "why should a financially able disabled person NOT pay to park whilst everyone else HAS to" and whilst I agree they have a point, it is my opinion, that this is the real reason behind their obvious resentment! Well all I can say to them is that it is the 'authorities' that make up the rules NOT the Blue Badge Holders themselves and if at this moment in time, a Blue Badge holder is NOT required to pay to park in certain car parks, then obviously they don't! I am sure if the 'protestors' themselves came across a FREE parking spot somewhere, they wouldn't then insist on paying for it either? They would check the car park notice board and if it stated FREE parking then I presume they would happily park there without questioning why this car park doesn't charge? Therefore, my suggestion to those that protest is quite simple: It is the 'authorities' you should be targeting if you feel so strongly about this subject and then, if after lodging your complaints, the outcome is that the financially able Blue Badge holders then HAVE to pay to park from thereon in, then pay we must!
> 
> Personally, I would never begrudge any GENUINE disabled person a FREE parking space regardless as to whether they can afford to pay or not but that's just me and clearly my view is NOT the view held by everyone else! Therefore, for those that DO begrudge them a FREE parking spot, I can only reiterate what I have already said and that is: You must lobby your local authorities in the hopes that you get the outcome you strive for!
> 
> Sue


Thank you, I will put pen to paper tonight to Mr Osbourne and suggest that when VAT reclaimed on motorhomes is repaid pro rata when the motorhome is sold, as with commercial vehicles.  . With of course the VAT on any modifications being exempt.

And its not about being envious of not having to pay, its about fair play. There are thousands of motorists (poor motorists) who struggle and thousands of old people who can not afford to pay toll and parking charges, so whats wrong with a level playing field for all.


----------



## Jezport

CliffyP said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get a blue badge your GP has to send the council verification of the disability. For a GP to approve an application wrongly is fraud. A GP convicted of fraud would be struck off, so I can't imagine many risking their career to get someone a blue badge.
> 
> 
> 
> GP's dont issue blue badges, in fact the whole process has been taken away from them. Also when they did, they could only base thier recommendation on what they diagnose, where does fraud come into it :roll:
> 
> On your other comment, pensioners go the doctors, shopping, hospital appointments as much as any disabled person, also I have an 83 year old mother who is lucky because my sister, brother and I take her shopping. There are tens of thousands of old people who have to travel and shop with no help at all, and no car and no blue badge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read my post again. I do not say that GPs give the blue badge I say that the GP approves the application the council sends them. (This is a fact as my mother just went through the process)
> 
> Also I think you will find that there are many healthy pensioners who do not go to doctors and hospitals as many times as many disabled people go.
> 
> To state that pensioners go to the hospital and doctors as often as any disabled person (which you do quote) is absolute bull! When my father was having treatment for a brain tumour he had to visit the hospital every weekday for radio therapy for six weeks, he also had to go to his doctors more than twice a week, then there were all the other visits for scans and tests. Then of course he still wanted to stagger to shops and visit friends when he had the strength to put one foot in front of the other.
> 
> If your mother has mobility problems, like anyone else she can apply for a blue badge but please do not mis-quote me and pipe out a load of rubbish that would offend any disabled person. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GP does not 'Approve' anything, medical records may be used, the process has been taken away from the Doctors because of the pressures and miss use. Many old people dont have a car or access to a car so what good is a Blue Badge :roll: , they have to shop quite often daily using buses (you know them things like motorhomes but with more seats), many struggle to walk.
> My wife was a Practice Manager for the PCT and has a good insight into this subject, and its you that talking absolute rubbish. Like the patients who come into surgery in a wheel chair, and then see them walking around town. Many old people visit the doctors regularly, many more are trapped in because they cant get
> out :roll: . When my father died in hosptal my mother because we were all working got two buses every day to go and see him for weeks. As do many many others. Out patients can be collected and taken for treatment, but many choose to make their own way because of the length of time it takes.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say :roll: You obviously know more than anyone else. The GP does receive a letter from the council and either approves what is said or not.

My wife works within the NHS but is considerably higher up than an ex practice manager. She has considerably better insight than a practice manager / doctors receptionist, she still has her position so my information is current.

Just because you have decided that all blue badge holders are fraudsters luckily is not reality and is in your mind. I suggest you deal with it.


----------



## Jezport

CliffyP said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm - I guess there are some people who have a real issue with Blue Badge holders in general and who appear to become quite vexed about this whole subject? Personally, I think that no matter how much we debate this subject on here, certain members will still never be happy that the 'authorities' permit Blue Badge holders to park for FREE in some designated parking bays and car parks! They regularly ask "why should a financially able disabled person NOT pay to park whilst everyone else HAS to" and whilst I agree they have a point, it is my opinion, that this is the real reason behind their obvious resentment! Well all I can say to them is that it is the 'authorities' that make up the rules NOT the Blue Badge Holders themselves and if at this moment in time, a Blue Badge holder is NOT required to pay to park in certain car parks, then obviously they don't! I am sure if the 'protestors' themselves came across a FREE parking spot somewhere, they wouldn't then insist on paying for it either? They would check the car park notice board and if it stated FREE parking then I presume they would happily park there without questioning why this car park doesn't charge? Therefore, my suggestion to those that protest is quite simple: It is the 'authorities' you should be targeting if you feel so strongly about this subject and then, if after lodging your complaints, the outcome is that the financially able Blue Badge holders then HAVE to pay to park from thereon in, then pay we must!
> 
> Personally, I would never begrudge any GENUINE disabled person a FREE parking space regardless as to whether they can afford to pay or not but that's just me and clearly my view is NOT the view held by everyone else! Therefore, for those that DO begrudge them a FREE parking spot, I can only reiterate what I have already said and that is: You must lobby your local authorities in the hopes that you get the outcome you strive for!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I will put pen to paper tonight to Mr Osbourne and suggest that when VAT reclaimed on motorhomes is repaid pro rata when the motorhome is sold, as with commercial vehicles.  . With of course the VAT on any modifications being exempt.
> 
> And its not about being envious of not having to pay, its about fair play. There are thousands of motorists (poor motorists) who struggle and thousands of old people who can not afford to pay toll and parking charges, so whats wrong with a level playing field for all.
Click to expand...

Maybe you could ask that the NHS dont see ill people as you would see their treatment as a benefit :roll:


----------



## JohnGun

JEZPORT, handbags at dawn :lol: 

dont get your knickers in a twist, 

i agree with CliffyP, there, end of topic

stop yapping jezzy or i,ll report ye!! :lol:


----------



## Jezport

JohnGun said:


> JEZPORT, handbags at dawn :lol:
> 
> dont get your knickers in a twist,
> 
> i agree with CliffyP, there, end of topic
> 
> stop yapping jezzy or i,ll report ye!! :lol:


Report me if ya wish !!

But I cant stomach people who have no consideration for those less fortunate than themselves.


----------



## Invicta

GPs are not generally involved with blue badge applications, only for those over 65 years of age. The reason being if a person under the age of 65 years has very restricted mobility then they may be entitled to receive the Mobility Component of the Disabled Living Allowance. If this has been awarded then they automatically qualify to receive a blue badge. To get DLA, both for help with care and mobility, a medical assessment is undertaken by doctors employed by the government. A person's GP is not involved. If awarded under the age of 65 then DLA continues all the time the condition for which it was awarded continues (I am still waiting for my miraculous recovery!)

I can tell you in my case I spent 5 years being assessed yearly by doctors for the various benefits to which I was entitled. These included DLA, Industrial Injuries Benefit (I sustained the injury at work that caused me to be medically retired) and Incapacity Benefit (stops when retirement pension kicks in) . As I was an NHS employee, I was also medically assessed to determine the level of pension under the NHS Injury Benefit Scheme to which I was entitled. I was also medically examined by various doctors as part of the claim I was making against the driver who caused my injuries.

As I said this went on for five, yes 5 years before I was eventually awarded the various benefits 'for life'. I found the repeated medicals frustrating. Why one medical examination could not be done for all the state benefits was ridiculous. Look at the money that would have been saved!

Turning to the situation of old age and whether or not all the elderly should have blue badges, I have this afternoon been with a group of elderly ladies ranging from 75 to 90+. They are all able to walk around the village, two drive cars, including the 90 year old, while the others are quite capable of walking to the bus stop and getting on a bus into town. How do you think it makes me feel? Somewhat younger than them but having to rely on 4 wheels all the time to get me around?

One could question whether or not it is acceptable for those over 65 with a severe mobility problem be denied a mobility allowance as those of us over 65 who were awarded the mobility component of DLA when we were under this age are allowed to keep it.

More comments expected on my last paragraph!


----------



## Sonesta

CliffyP said:


> Thank you, I will put pen to paper tonight to Mr Osbourne and suggest that when VAT reclaimed on motorhomes is repaid pro rata when the motorhome is sold, as with commercial vehicles.  . With of course the VAT on any modifications being exempt.
> 
> And its not about being envious of not having to pay, its about fair play. There are thousands of motorists (poor motorists) who struggle and thousands of old people who can not afford to pay toll and parking charges, so whats wrong with a level playing field for all.


Good luck to you and I hope you get the outcome you desire and if and when you do, I hope you feel a lot less angry than you appear to be in your posts?

Be interesting to read your letter of complaint though, so maybe you could post a copy on the forum and those that share your sentiments could then sign it in the way of a petition?

I must confess that I certainly will NOT be signing your letter though as I cannot honestly hand on heart say that I entirely agree with everything you say - but hey ho, that's life and we all have our own personal opinions re such matters don't we?

Best of luck though!

Sue


----------



## CliffyP

Jezport said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get a blue badge your GP has to send the council verification of the disability. For a GP to approve an application wrongly is fraud. A GP convicted of fraud would be struck off, so I can't imagine many risking their career to get someone a blue badge.
> 
> 
> 
> GP's dont issue blue badges, in fact the whole process has been taken away from them. Also when they did, they could only base thier recommendation on what they diagnose, where does fraud come into it :roll:
> 
> On your other comment, pensioners go the doctors, shopping, hospital appointments as much as any disabled person, also I have an 83 year old mother who is lucky because my sister, brother and I take her shopping. There are tens of thousands of old people who have to travel and shop with no help at all, and no car and no blue badge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read my post again. I do not say that GPs give the blue badge I say that the GP approves the application the council sends them. (This is a fact as my mother just went through the process)
> 
> Also I think you will find that there are many healthy pensioners who do not go to doctors and hospitals as many times as many disabled people go.
> 
> To state that pensioners go to the hospital and doctors as often as any disabled person (which you do quote) is absolute bull! When my father was having treatment for a brain tumour he had to visit the hospital every weekday for radio therapy for six weeks, he also had to go to his doctors more than twice a week, then there were all the other visits for scans and tests. Then of course he still wanted to stagger to shops and visit friends when he had the strength to put one foot in front of the other.
> 
> If your mother has mobility problems, like anyone else she can apply for a blue badge but please do not mis-quote me and pipe out a load of rubbish that would offend any disabled person. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GP does not 'Approve' anything, medical records may be used, the process has been taken away from the Doctors because of the pressures and miss use. Many old people dont have a car or access to a car so what good is a Blue Badge :roll: , they have to shop quite often daily using buses (you know them things like motorhomes but with more seats), many struggle to walk.
> My wife was a Practice Manager for the PCT and has a good insight into this subject, and its you that talking absolute rubbish. Like the patients who come into surgery in a wheel chair, and then see them walking around town. Many old people visit the doctors regularly, many more are trapped in because they cant get
> out :roll: . When my father died in hosptal my mother because we were all working got two buses every day to go and see him for weeks. As do many many others. Out patients can be collected and taken for treatment, but many choose to make their own way because of the length of time it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say :roll: You obviously know more than anyone else. The GP does receive a letter from the council and either approves what is said or not.
> 
> My wife works within the NHS but is considerably higher up than an ex practice manager. She has considerably better insight than a practice manager / doctors receptionist, she still has her position so my information is current.
> 
> Just because you have decided that all blue badge holders are fraudsters luckily is not reality and is in your mind. I suggest you deal with it.
Click to expand...

Firstly read other posters, DOCTORS NOW HAVE NO INFLUENCE ON BLUE BADGES 'NO INPUT' other than medical records. Secondly my wife was employed by the PCT and was attached to a Health Centre who paid the PCT for her services, she then left the PCT and worked directly for the Practice until her retirement last March, there was no one above her, there was no higher to go ( so how your wife could be higher up is pie in the sky). If your wife works for the NHS and not in General Practice I would be suprised if she knew more about General Practice than someone who actualy ran one :roll: My grandad used to service fire engines, but he didnt know how to put fires out :wink:

Finaly you accused me before about putting words in your mouth, so I will just say read my posts, I have no objection to genuine cases, just those working the system :roll:


----------



## CliffyP

Sonesta said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I will put pen to paper tonight to Mr Osbourne and suggest that when VAT reclaimed on motorhomes is repaid pro rata when the motorhome is sold, as with commercial vehicles.  . With of course the VAT on any modifications being exempt.
> 
> And its not about being envious of not having to pay, its about fair play. There are thousands of motorists (poor motorists) who struggle and thousands of old people who can not afford to pay toll and parking charges, so whats wrong with a level playing field for all.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you and I hope you get the outcome you desire and if and when you do, I hope you feel a lot less angry than you appear to be in your posts?
> 
> Be interesting to read your letter of complaint though, so maybe you could post a copy on the forum and those that share your sentiments could then sign it in the way of a petition?
> 
> I must confess that I certainly will NOT be signing your letter though as I cannot honestly hand on heart say that I entirely agree with everything you say - but hey ho, that's life and we all have our own personal opinions re such matters don't we?
> 
> Best of luck though!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Thank you again, I will not be posting my letter on here, but I will be sending my letter off to Mr O, and my MP, Its interesting that you think it a fair system that someone can buy a Motorhome, say 60k, claim in rough figures 10k back of the VAT, sell it to do the same again and not pay any VAT back :roll: , nice little earner eh. Or not pay the M6 toll when they are financially well off :roll:

By the way, I just like to see a fair crack of the whip for all, and not the moral blackmail employed or accusations of bias against the disabled for stating what is a fact. Oh, and you wont meet a happier man than me   

Invicta, re your last para, I agree 100%


----------



## GEMMY

Cliffy, try expending your energy on the feckless layabouts that infest todays society that cost billions rather that pick on ones that have to wheel themselves away from your wrath. :twisted: 

tony


----------



## CliffyP

GEMMY said:


> Cliffy, try expending your energy on the feckless layabouts that infest todays society that cost billions rather that pick on ones that have to wheel themselves away from your wrath. :twisted:
> 
> tony


A well constructed and thought out post, :roll: 
Try reading other peoples :evil: I can do them.


----------



## GEMMY

Did I hit a nerve. 8) 

tony


----------



## barryd

I suppose one argument could be that a Badge holder needs to park close to where they want to be, say for example a town centre car park or an attraction car park where a charge applies. they cant or dont have the option to park half a mile up the road where its free, so they are forced to use a Pay car park. So the authority gives them a free ticket. 

Why is it such an issue though? Are some people so bothered that someone else might get something for nothing? FFS! Just send me your receipts and Ill pay em. Cant be bothered with the pettiness anymore.


----------



## Sonesta

CliffyP said:


> Oh, and you wont meet a happier man than me


Flipping heck! I wouldn't fancy bumping into the man who is less happier! :?

Sue


----------



## brens

Could it be considered that a number of posters have a somewhat narrow view of the range of disabilities that warrant the issue of a blue badge and the subsequent use by this same diverse group for parking and toll concessions.

The non payment of parking is to facilitate the disabled person in the most extreme circumstance say in a wheelchair, that after transferring themselves from car into wheelchair not then having to access a payment machine that is usually sited on a plinth and at a level they cannot reach or even to have the dexterity to use payment machines or tolls.This would indeed cost councils revenue to change machines/put in ramps and ensure safety.

I feel it would be kinder to consider the disabled motorist who can and should be encouraged to maintain independence,they have probably already overcome much adversity, young or old.

It would be far too bureaucratic to try and distinguish between obvious and hidden needs or to have catergories of disabilities as in the paralympics. If the badge is awarded its the same for all.

Please don't come back at me saying "we don't mean really disabled people shouldn't be exempt". That has not been the spirit of many posts and that makes me sad.


----------



## Sonesta

brens said:


> Could it be considered that a number of posters have a somewhat narrow view of the range of disabilities that warrant the issue of a blue badge and the subsequent use by this same diverse group for parking and toll concessions.
> 
> The non payment of parking is to facilitate the disabled person in the most extreme circumstance say in a wheelchair, that after transferring themselves from car into wheelchair not then having to access a payment machine that is usually sited on a plinth and at a level they cannot reach or even to have the dexterity to use payment machines or tolls.This would indeed cost councils revenue to change machines/put in ramps and ensure safety.
> 
> I feel it would be kinder to consider the disabled motorist who can and should be encouraged to maintain independence,they have probably already overcome much adversity, young or old.
> 
> It would be far too bureaucratic to try and distinguish between obvious and hidden needs or to have catergories of disabilities as in the paralympics. If the badge is awarded its the same for all.
> 
> Please don't come back at me saying "we don't mean really disabled people shouldn't be exempt". That has not been the spirit of many posts and that makes me sad.


Here! Here! An excellently written post and I could not agree more! :thumbright:

Thank you!

Sue


----------



## CliffyP

GEMMY said:


> Did I hit a nerve. 8)
> 
> tony


Iv'e got more nerve than you could ever imagine Tony


----------



## Sonesta

I think it is time to bow out of this debate now before I too find myself getting sucked in to what is beginning to sound like 'nah nah na nah na' mentality! I really cannot see the point in continuing to debate a sensible topic with ridiculous playground style banter! Pity though, as it started out as a fair thread with some interesting and valid comments! 

So on that note ...... I'm outta here! 8O 

Sue


----------



## Jezport

I would like to point out that last week my mother got her blue badge and although others seem to beleive that GPs have nothing to do with the process they do!

I know this as her GP phoned her to let her know that the details for her application had been faxexe off to the council.


----------



## tattytony

Perhaps someone could just tell me if one has
1. ischemic heart disease
2. angina
3. reflex sympathetic dystrophy syndrome
4. obstructive sleep apnoea
5. myoclonus

uses just a brace on one leg had the insides of the other ankle replaced and takes between 68 and 73 tablets a day of which 50% are for pain relief BUT outwardly looks fine and does not walk with much of a limp, SHOULD or SHOULD NOT be issued a blue badge.

I am asking this as from reading the posts excluding the DLA criteria the council would make a decision based on this information provided above and confirmed by a GP :?:


----------



## autostratus

Jezport said:


> I would like to point out that last week my mother got her blue badge and although others seem to beleive that GPs have nothing to do with the process they do!
> 
> I know this as her GP phoned her to let her know that the details for her application had been faxexe off to the council.


When I first filled in an application for a Blue Badge a little over 3 years ago I was required to visit my GP and leave it with her to complete and return to the County Council for processing.

Similarly I've just renewed and the same procedure was required.


----------



## MrsW

tattytony said:


> Perhaps someone could just tell me if one has
> 1. ischemic heart disease
> 2. angina
> 3. reflex sympathetic dystrophy syndrome
> 4. obstructive sleep apnoea
> 5. myoclonus
> 
> uses just a brace on one leg had the insides of the other ankle replaced and takes between 68 and 73 tablets a day of which 50% are for pain relief BUT outwardly looks fine and does not walk with much of a limp, SHOULD or SHOULD NOT be issued a blue badge.
> 
> I am asking this as from reading the posts excluding the DLA criteria the council would make a decision based on this information provided above and confirmed by a GP :?:


The issue is, do any of them limit one's ability to walk? If they take 30+ tablets/day for pain relief and this affects the lower limbs and the ability to move around then the answer will probably be "yes".

Anyone who feels they are entitled to a permit and is refused should know that they can appeal. I know of people who have appealed after being turned down for a blue badge and for DLA and in both cases they have been awarded what they had asked for. In one case the person concerned got higher rate Mobility Allowance for DLA after appealing when they were refused any DLA (oh, and it is totally justified I know in that case!)


----------



## Jezport

MrsW said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone could just tell me if one has
> 1. ischemic heart disease
> 2. angina
> 3. reflex sympathetic dystrophy syndrome
> 4. obstructive sleep apnoea
> 5. myoclonus
> 
> uses just a brace on one leg had the insides of the other ankle replaced and takes between 68 and 73 tablets a day of which 50% are for pain relief BUT outwardly looks fine and does not walk with much of a limp, SHOULD or SHOULD NOT be issued a blue badge.
> 
> I am asking this as from reading the posts excluding the DLA criteria the council would make a decision based on this information provided above and confirmed by a GP :?:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is, do any of them limit one's ability to walk? If they take 30+ tablets/day for pain relief and this affects the lower limbs and the ability to move around then the answer will probably be "yes".
> 
> Anyone who feels they are entitled to a permit and is refused should know that they can appeal. I know of people who have appealed after being turned down for a blue badge and for DLA and in both cases they have been awarded what they had asked for. In one case the person concerned got higher rate Mobility Allowance for DLA after appealing when they were refused any DLA (oh, and it is totally justified I know in that case!)
Click to expand...

I would think that if you are on a heavy dose of pain killers you would have side effects which will slow you down, make you sleepy and you may need to be driven by someone else when you take certain pain killers. So for those reasons I think you should be entitled to a blue badge.


----------



## gj1023

Very interesting thread, to clarify how you you become eligible for a blue badge , there are two ways.

Either automatically when you receive higher rate mobility component of DLA.
Or under "discretionary criteria", which most, if not all councils have. 

This was the way I got mine before I got DLA, I assume they must have have contacted my GP for evidence, that I met the discretionary criteria for a blue badge. 

It is very easy for "normal people" to comment on the disabled, when they have no real idea of what it is like to live life with a disability. They may try to understand, they may know someone very close with a disability, but unless you live life with a disability , then you never will fully understand how we feel.

As the sticker says "If you want my parking bay take my disability too"

Gary


----------



## Jezport

I apologise if some people think I have been a bit angry on some of my posts. The reason I feel so strongly about the subject is that I have seen a lot of people struggling with their mobility on their own or with family help. 

The main reason I have heard why they do not apply for a blue badge is that they are worried that other people may consider them freeloaders, scroungers and that they are not 'disabled enough' to deserve one. If people were more considerate to those who use a blue badge and accept that outwardly some people do not look like they suffer a disability then more people who deserve badges would have one. 

I have done voluntary work for quite a few charities. I raised money for the BHF when inspired by a friend of mine who was only 42 years old, looked fitter than me yet could not walk across his garden, he never had a disabled badge and died in his early 40s leaving 3 children. I also do work for a brain tumour charity and the main thing that stands out from doing this work is that most disabled people do not want to be seen or look disabled, they want to well and just get on with a normal life. 

So people, next time you see a blue badge holder don't make them feel that they are doing wrong by using their badge, you could even offer then some help!! If they are using the badge fraudulently how would it make them feel then? But if they are genuinely in need of help you can go away with a warm glow inside knowing that you have enriched someones life.

Parking wardens and the police should enforce the blue badge system not us!


----------



## CliffyP

Jezport said:


> I would like to point out that last week my mother got her blue badge and although others seem to beleive that GPs have nothing to do with the process they do!
> 
> I know this as her GP phoned her to let her know that the details for her application had been faxexe off to the council.


Why do you continue to put words in others mouths, the GP has no say in the issue of Blue Badges, they simply give details of the medical records they hold if they are asked to. The issue is determined by the Council.


----------



## Invicta

CliffyP said:


> Why do you continue to put words in others mouths, the GP has no say in the issue of Blue Badges, they simply give details of the medical records they hold if they are asked to. _*The issue is determined by the Council*_.


On the strength surely of the details given to the Council by the GP?!?!


----------



## CliffyP

Invicta said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to put words in others mouths, the GP has no say in the issue of Blue Badges, they simply give details of the medical records they hold if they are asked to. _*The issue is determined by the Council*_.
> 
> 
> 
> On the strength surely of the details given to the Council by the GP?!?!
Click to expand...

The details given will be medical records a lot of which may come from consultants or hospital. The decision is then made by the powers that be. GP's used to be put under a lot of pressure by patients hence the change.


----------



## gj1023

CliffyP said:


> Why do you continue to put words in others mouths, the GP has no say in the issue of Blue Badges, they simply give details of the medical records they hold if they are asked to. The issue is determined by the Council.


Cliffyp I don`t know why you keep going on about this ? the very fact that the council get records from your GP and makes their decision based on them. Means the GP is involved and has an indirect say, with the decision as to whether you are issued with a blue badge.

Like I said in my case, I met the discretionary criteria for a blue badge and the only way that happened was because of my GP. Because of what he sent to them , they issued me with one.

Gary


----------



## CliffyP

gj1023 said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to put words in others mouths, the GP has no say in the issue of Blue Badges, they simply give details of the medical records they hold if they are asked to. The issue is determined by the Council.
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffyp I don`t know why you keep going on about this ? the very fact that the council get records from your GP and makes their decision based on them. Means the GP is involved and has an indirect say, with the decision as to whether you are issued with a blue badge.
> 
> Like I said in my case, I met the discretionary criteria for a blue badge and the only way that happened was because of my GP. Because of what he sent to them , they issued me with one.
> 
> Gary
Click to expand...

Firstly I was responding to the point raised by Invicta.
Secondly, the GP only fills a form in, it may not be his diagnosis that warrants the Blue Badge it may be a consultant or the hospital, x rays, scans etc etc. Applicants may also be asked to see another Doctor or Specialist.
THE DECISION IS NOT MADE BY THEM. As you will see on here so many people for thier own reasons feel they should be entitled to on, and harras the Doctor, hence the change :roll: 
And from todays news it looks like it may well change yet again :wink:


----------



## gj1023

Clffyp 


I don`t know what your issue is , but I never said in anyway GP made the decision for the council ( no need to shout by the way ) 


What you don`t get, understand or accept is as I said , what the GP sends to the council, influences their decision . So therefore they have an indirect say. Because without the info from GP they could not make a decision . 


Gary


----------



## JohnGun

gj1023 said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said in my case, I met the discretionary criteria for a blue badge and the only way that happened was because of my GP. Because of what he sent to them , they issued me with one.
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Gary, this is the problem, you have stated it yourself above, you would not have been issued with a badge because you did not qualify were it not for your GP, if people rant on long enough to their GP then they will eventually give in,(im not saying you are one of these but there are lots who really do not need them and have only been issued with them because the GP,s could not listen to them anymore.
> 
> as i said previous and i will say it again, those that genuinely need them for mobility reasons are well entitled to them, those that dont, shouldnt have them.
Click to expand...


----------



## gj1023

JohnGun said:


> Gary, this is the problem, you have stated it yourself above, you would not have been issued with a badge because you did not qualify were it not for your GP, if people rant on long enough to their GP then they will eventually give in,(im not saying you are one of these but there are lots who really do not need them and have only been issued with them because the GP,s could not listen to them anymore.
> 
> as i said previous and i will say it again, those that genuinely need them for mobility reasons are well entitled to them, those that dont, shouldnt have them.


JG I had no contact at all with my GP, when I applied for a BB. 
I download the form from the KCC website , filled it in and sent it off. I then got my BB a while later, I assume the KCC got in touch with my GP , to see if I fitted the discretionary criteria and made their decision based on what info my GP sent to them.

I cannot comment on anyone else, other than to say there are those that try it on , in respect of all things in life. Life is not fair .

Gary


----------



## Invicta

After reading the latest comments, I am now getting quite concerned about who has access to medical records.

Is the issuing of blue badges by one's local authority dependent on a person with no medical/nursing/ physiotherapy/occupational therapy background having access to a person's medical records? If it is then where does patient confidentiality come into the scenario?


----------



## gj1023

Good question Invicta , time to talk to the issuing office if you are concerned, only they can answer.


----------



## Invicta

gj1023 said:


> Good question Invicta , time to talk to the issuing office if you are concerned, only they can answer.


I am not concerned as I have DLA Mobility Component but I am sure there may be others who are.


----------



## Jezport

Invicta said:


> After reading the latest comments, I am now getting quite concerned about who has access to medical records.
> 
> Is the issuing of blue badges by one's local authority dependent on a person with no medical/nursing/ physiotherapy/occupational therapy background having access to a person's medical records? If it is then where does patient confidentiality come into the scenario?


In Leeds you give permission to your council to contact your GP.


----------



## MrsW

Jezport said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the latest comments, I am now getting quite concerned about who has access to medical records.
> 
> Is the issuing of blue badges by one's local authority dependent on a person with no medical/nursing/ physiotherapy/occupational therapy background having access to a person's medical records? If it is then where does patient confidentiality come into the scenario?
> 
> 
> 
> In Leeds you give permission to your council to contact your GP.
Click to expand...

The same happens in Devon too!


----------



## Patty123

And in South Oxfordshire.


----------



## CliffyP

My God how many on here are on disability :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

You are OBVIOUSLY not, and have an axe to grind.

tony


----------



## gj1023

The same in Kent


----------



## tattytony

Same in Somerset as well so my mother-in-law found out when she applied for her bb, she never once asked her GP for it just applied through the county council and after filling in the form got her badge based on her disability and what the gp report must have said.


----------



## CliffyP

GEMMY said:


> You are OBVIOUSLY not, and have an axe to grind.
> 
> tony


Dont get personal Tony, thats twice now, first time ok, second time not. Generalise fine.  . Iv;e no axe to grind other than fairness for ALL, Rich or Poor.


----------



## GEMMY

But you're the one beating everyone over the head with your ideals. :wink: 

tony


----------



## CliffyP

GEMMY said:


> But you're the one beating everyone over the head with your ideals. :wink:
> 
> tony


Ideals ?
Do you mean people paying what they can afford. Or whats fair.
No ones saying those who need preferential parking are not entitled to it or should not have it, many though who are working the system should not have it. Ability to pay the is issue that should be considered.


----------



## GEMMY

Tell you what, you take on Jans disabilities, and whatever the gov. pays I'll add a few grand personally, so as to have a normal average life.

tony


----------



## gj1023

CliffyP said:


> Ideals ?
> Do you mean people paying what they can afford. Or whats fair.
> No ones saying those who need preferential parking are not entitled to it or should not have it, many though who are working the system should not have it. Ability to pay the is issue that should be considered.


If ability to pay is the issue, then please start a thread for people to discuss it.

You don`t know the private hell that people on here are going through. They are just discussing a thread on blue badges and don`t need any more grief from people who don`t understand or appreciate what it is like to live day to day with whatever they have.

Gary


----------



## Jezport

So it seems that some people on see a blue badge on a car and automatically think that the user does not deserve to have it. 

To me thats a bit like racism.


----------



## Penquin

gj1023 said:


> If ability to pay is the issue, then please start a thread for people to discuss it.
> 
> You don`t know the private hell that people on here are going through. They are just discussing a thread on blue badges and don`t need any more grief from people who don`t understand or appreciate what it is like to live day to day with whatever they have.
> 
> Gary


Totally agree, this thread was started to discuss the clampdown on the issue and abuse of Blue Permits.

The issue of those is totally independent of income and expenditure, and will remain so after the new action has been fully introduced.

If a separate thread is justified to discuss such points it should be started and not created by diverting this thread.

Dave

For the Mods Team


----------



## CliffyP

GEMMY said:


> Tell you what, you take on Jans disabilities, and whatever the gov. pays I'll add a few grand personally, so as to have a normal average life.
> 
> tony


I am truly sorry for anyones disability, and am sick to death of repeating it, the point and question is Tony, that those who don't need help and assistance, and those that abuse the system are increasing, not decreasing. And they furthermore dilute the attention and facilities for those that need them.
A Root and Branch overhaul of the system is needed (and will happen). Money will not ever compensate for ill health, its strange though that no one in receipt of free parking, toll's, road tax etc has actually said I can afford to pay myself and don't need it :roll:

A poster on another thread was looking for a motorhome 30-35k to spend and if poss VAT free, do you think that someone with that spending power on a Luxury Item really needs financial help ?.

I am not having a go at the genuine disabled, I support Adequate Parking, Facilities,Access, assistance in mobility, treatment, health care etc.

I oppose financial gain under any circumstances at the cost of others.

THATS ME FINISHED ON THIS SUBJECT


----------



## 747

GEMMY said:


> You are OBVIOUSLY not, and have an axe to grind.
> 
> tony


I am unable to grind an axe.

Can I put a claim in ?

Confused of Gateshead. :?


----------



## Invicta

What CliffyP and some others posting here seem to me to be forgetting is that it actually costs the disabled more than able bodied people to have a decent standard of life.

I was medically retired at the age of 50 so lost 10-15 years of my working life. Yes I did get some financial compensation but nowhere near as much as I would have earned if I had been able to continue working.

I feel very sorry for many disabled who have not got the comforts that I have. I am able to afford such things as adequate heating, someone to do my housework, gardening, decorating, assist me with shopping, run a car and a motorcaravan, afford to pay for help for my chronic pain ie acupuncture at £35 a session and oesteopathy at the same cost, as a few examples.

On the other hand I cannot travel the world as I would like to have done in my retirement. Only this evening my daughter has suggested going to Rome for a few days next week. To me and other people with a mobility problem it is not just simply hopping on a plane, (ease of travel is the main reason for me having a motorcaravan). I like to know what the bed would be like as I have spent some extremely uncomfortable nights in some beds in some hotels. Also does the hotel have a shower as opposed to one over the bath which I cannot access.

The benefits of having a blue badge that is available to all who medically qualify for one is of some help but there are many, many other problems which disabled people have to face in their daily lives where it doesn't!


----------



## barryd

A very good post.

This does feel like a bit of witch hunt to me. Its like the MP's expenses thing all over again. Some people assume everyone is on the make and cant stand to think someone is getting something for nothing that they are not getting when in reality its just not true.

I suspect the amount of abusers of Blue badges is much less than you think. I dont go around looking but I cant recall seeing anyone parking in a disabled bay who then sprinted to the bank or who was in my opinion clearly abusing the system.

Who cares anyway? Its not exactly a threat to world peace or something. The reason so many people are up in arms is they just dont trust anyone and thats a bit sad really.


----------



## locovan

I have come across this i think Disabled people will find Interesting
http://dwp.gov.uk/docs/dla-reform-consultation.pdf

It came with this useful site
http://dwp.gov.uk/consultations/


----------



## JohnGun

barryd said:


> A very good post.
> 
> Who cares anyway? Its not exactly a threat to world peace or something. The reason so many people are up in arms is they just dont trust anyone and thats a bit sad really.


Barry, i agree, i dont trust anyone, experience has taught me that, shame really, but thats life, it takes all sorts to make the world go around,


----------

